# نظـــرتــــي إلـــــي اللـــــــــــه



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

*نظـــرتــــي إلـــــي اللـــــــــــه*​ 

*أولا صور مشوهه عن الله :-*​ 
*كل منا احيانا ينظر الى الله بنظرة مختلفة هوغير عالم ان هذه النظرة خاطئة وهى صور مشوهة عن الله ومن هذه الصور*​ 
*1- الاله المذل المنتقم من عبيده*​ *(أ)الاله الحاكم بامرة علينا وعلينا السمع والطاعة*
*(ب) الخوف من العقاب عند المخالفة*


*2- الاله البعيد الغائب العالى فى سماه *​ *(أ) الله لم يره احدقط *
*(ب) حينما اكلمه لا اجده*

*3- اله المحرمات والممنوعات*​ *(أ)اسمه لا يرتبط بالسعاده والمتعه*
*إن وجود التدين يلغي كل الرفاهيه والسعاده*
*(ب) صارت المسيحية مرتبطة بالافعال السلبية*

*4- اله مسرح العرائس *​ 
*(أ) اله يتحكم فى مصيرالناس*​ *(ب)الانسان لا دور له فيما يحدثحوله*

*5- اله الابرار والقديسين فقط*​ *(أ)اله يحب القديسين فقطاما الخطاه فلا يعرفهم*
*(ب)اله المصلحه اتبعه بشرط*

*6- اله ضد العلوم والتكنولوجيا الحديثة* ​ *(أ) الاجتهاد فى هذه الاشياء غير مقبول*
*(ب) الكمبيوتر حرام والفيس بوك.....*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*ثانيا مصادر الصور المشوهه:-*

*1- الاسرة فمثلا :-*
*الاب العنيف ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ◄      اله قاسى ومتحكم*​ *الام المتاساهله ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ◄        اله يتغاضى عنالخطايا*
 *تقديم الحب المشروط ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ◄         اله المقايضات *

*2- اسلوب التربية :-*​ *أ- اسئله ولا يجاب عنها*
*ب-الصلاة لنوال العطايا *
 *ج-استخدام الله فى العقاب*

*3- المجتمع المحيط *​ 
*4-الانسان ومفاهيمة الخاصة ------------هوس المثاليه*​ 
*5-الفهم الخاطئ لاراده الله *​ 
*مهما ارتكب الانسان من اخطاء يلقي كل اخطاءه الخاصه علي عاتق دي ارادة ربنا*​ ولكن ارادة الله تتلخص في " الله يريد ان الجميع يخلصون وإلي معرفة الحق يقبلون "
 
*6-الخادم فى مدارس الاحد وسلوكه*​ *"لو عملت الحاجه دي بابا يسوع هيوديك النار "*


*مصادر الاحداث الالام*​ 
*أ- الله (ضابط الكل –أمين)  ب- أنا (قانون الزرع والحصاد) ج- الطبيعه الفاسده*​ *د- ابليس وجنوده            ه- اخطار الاخر*


*من اين اعرف صورة الله الحقيقية ؟*​ 
*1- اَللهُ،بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، ِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ عب 1:1*​ 
*2-  من الكتاب المقدس *​ 
*1- الله محبة وتجسد ذلك فى مثل الابن الضال ولنسميه مثل الاب المحب لأنه بقدر ما يكشف عن جفاف قلب الابن الهارب من وجه أبيه المحب يشتاق الأب إلى عودته،**(تفسير انجيل لوقا للقمص تادرس يعقوب) ظهر فى هذا المثل عوامل كثيرة منمحبة الاب تجاه كلا الابنين*​ 
*2-الله موجود : ما علاقتك بيه وبوجوده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*3-الراعى الصالح :- "أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف".*​ *(يو11:10 )*

*     4- الطريق والحق والحياة :- قال له يسوع: أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة،(يو6:14)*​ 
*     5- الاول والاخر الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه (سفر الرؤيا)*​ 
*6- المعلم :- يا معلم نعلم أنك قد أتيت من اللَّه معلمًا،لأن ليس أحد يقدر أن يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل(يو 2:3).*​ 
*    7-حجر الزاوية:- مَبْنِيِّينَ عَلَى أَسَاسِ الرُّسُلِوَالأَنْبِيَاءِ،وَيَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ نَفْسُهُ حَجَرُ الزَّاوِيَةِ *​ *(أف 20:2)*



*8-رب المجد   *
 
*9- القيامة والحياة*​ 
*10- الكرمة الحقيقية*​ 
*11- الفادى*​ 
*12- رئيس الكهنة الاعظم*​ 
*13- عمانوئيل*​ 
*14- الكلمة          *​ 
*15- الباب              *​ 
*16- كوكب  الصبح المنير*​ 
*17- رئيس الايمان  ومكمله*​ 
*18- راعى الخراف  العظيم*​ 
*19- قوه الله وحكمته*​ 
*20- ادم  الثانى*​ 
*21- ملك الدهور*​ 
*22- الصخرة*​ 
*23-حمل الله *​ 
*24- نور  العالم *​ 
*25- المسيا*​ 
*26- خبز الحياة*​ 
*27-الحجر الحى*​ 

*الالقاب السابقة هى بعض القاب الرب يسوع فىالكتاب المقدس وهناك القاب اخرى كثيرة فلكى نكتشف اكثر من هو الله وان اعرفه لابد ان اتعامل معه من خلال لغةالحوار بيننا وهى الكتاب المقدس وان تبحث اكثر قى صفات الله الأب والروح القدس لكى تحيا به .*​ 
أتمني الأستفاده من الموضوع ​ 
سلام الرب يكون معاكم ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2012)

مش عرفت ادى تقييم-- موضوع رااائع و فوق من رائع- شرح جميل-- الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

ولا يهمك دا عشان لسه مدياني تقييم

ميرسي يا حبوا علي تشجيعك

سلام الرب يكون معاكي ​


----------

